# winchester 101 reviews



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok guys, who has one? do you like it, love it or what. Its 500 cheaper than the Citori. A lot of folks have the Citori so my guess is you all would suggest save up some more cash and get one. but what I have read about the 101 it looks great. 
101 is about 1100
Citori is about 1600


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Good solid gun. I don't know the exact specs on your gun, but they typically come in lighter than Browning Citoris making them easier to carry, but not as light as Berettas. They have decent balance and fit average size individual well, but I don't think they have any options for adjusting LOP or Comb. I think they are on par with the SKB O/U from weatherby or ithaca in the price range and are much better fit, finish, and balance than the Turkey offerings that get close in price to the winchester 101. I don't like them as well as Beretta guns, but would take a win 101 over a citori for hunting (except a citori featherweight). For clays or skeet, I'd take the browning.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have had one for years. I love it and it has functioned perfectly. Mine has 26" barrels and swings like greased lightning.----SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My dad gave me his back in the late 80's. Has been a great gun, killed a lot of doves with it. I used it some when I was growing up. I put it away in the early 2000's. Will give it to one of my grandsons when they are ready for it. It's an older one.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Great! I was afraid that it may not be what I thought it was. I was hoping to make the LOP fit me, I guess buy one that fits?. I have been saving up for this for a while now. One more week!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I owned one since about 1970 in 20 ga. I loved it. My oldest son liked it too so I gave it to him a couple of years ago.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought one from cabelas last summer, $999. I wanted to be a "gentleman" so I went O/U. I use it as my everyday hunter, mostly waterfowl. With 28" barrels it swings nicely. It is a tad on the light side so with 3" there is a punch, but not horrible. I am very pleased with it. It is nice enough and well built enough that it should last, and isn't some cheapo, yet not so polished your afraid to set it down on the ground. Overall I have been very pleased.


----------

